# Will driving record ruin my future job opportunities?



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I received a DUI about a year ago, first time and hopefully only time. I was an idiot and basically will have 2 driving under suspensions after that. I know what I did was obviously illegal and I have to pay for them; however, I need straight up answers please because this means a great deal to me.

My question:
Will this affect my career job search coming out of college? If so, how badly? Also, should I even consider going back to school since these are on my record now? It could be possible that I graduate with good grades and still not be accepted and therefore be in debt. Please, I need some advice or personal experience related to this issue. Thanks!


----------



## Not A Easy Road (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey man you made a few mistakes ? Just learn from them and move on. The only way that I can see that you will get affected in trying to get a job is if the job is transportation based like a bus driver,cab drive ,or having to drive some kind of company vehicle where you would have to be cleared thru there insurance company. Working in a factory, store things like that they will not check in to your driving record. If your suited for the job they could careless how you get to work ? Walking,bus,train


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Not A Easy Road said:


> Hey man you made a few mistakes ? Just learn from them and move on. The only way that I can see that you will get affected in trying to get a job is if the job is transportation based like a bus driver,cab drive ,or having to drive some kind of company vehicle where you would have to be cleared thru there insurance company. Working in a factory, store things like that they will not check in to your driving record. If your suited for the job they could careless how you get to work ? Walking,bus,train


Thanks, I feel your right, but I'd also be interested on what highly competitive jobs would be like for me? I work in a warehouse right now. They didn't not care about my DUI, but I am afraid more competitive jobs would not accept me. I have searched online and found my acceptance chances look grim and it is depressing because I work my *** off and am a good person.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's possible that it may affect _some _employers procedures of recruitment. It may, but you'll just have to find the ones that it doens't.

Don't use it as an excuse to drop out of school, that's not a good idea.

Are there any options like attending a drivers safety course and getting it taken off? I know there's things like that here for speeding etc..


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> It's possible that it may affect _some _employers procedures of recruitment. It may, but you'll just have to find the ones that it doens't.
> 
> Don't use it as an excuse to drop out of school, that's not a good idea.
> 
> Are there any options like attending a drivers safety course and getting it taken off? I know there's things like that here for speeding etc..


Yes, there is expunging a misdemeanor but I've read that DUI's cannot be expunged, at least in Ohio. Furthermore, even having a DUI on record will exclude any other misdemeanors from being expunged! This is so depressing...


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

That will depend on what type of background/criminal check the prospective employer conducts--some look more deeper.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Saving Face said:


> That will depend on what type of background/criminal check the prospective employer conducts--some look more deeper.


I always thought they checked complete backgrounds?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> I always thought they checked complete backgrounds?


Not all--depends on the nature and responsibility of the job. A government job probably would or a job where you are responsible for others (i.e. patient care, teacher etc.).


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

You know, if it comes up during interviews, which I think it should and probably will, speak from the heart and nothing else about it. It was a mistake, it will not happen again, and you own up to your mistakes. I don't see how any employer can debate that kind of approach. It shows honesty, that you don't just bury/hide your problems, and that you are trying to take personal responsibility and change. Usually when you apply to anywhere you need to write down things like this, and if you do not bring it up I think it would look bad, so take the opportunity to get something out of it, don't leave them hanging with what you did on paper but no opinion or remorse.

In general, explaining problems and what you've done to solve or relieve them is an excellent interview skill. It shows a timeline or past to present, how you go about might approach a situation, etc. I hope this was a little motivating, I try to always keep this attitude in my head on interviews.

"Every obstacle presents an opportunity to improve one's condition."


----------



## Not A Easy Road (Jan 30, 2011)

I forgot to say that I'm in the trucking business. I know like I said driving jobs will dig deep into your driving record as far back as they can to find anything they can. I can some what agree with saving face ,but not likely into driving report. All I'm saying is your life is not over because of your tickets.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Here you can just get a pardon if you have a criminal record. It's literally a service you pay for offered by the government, you dont need to know the prime minister to get it either.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I just didn't know one DUI can ruin your future like this. People can call my attitude negative but it seems like the truth. I mean, employers don't want to hire you, schools may reject you, etc. If I had known the lifelong penalty for doing it I would of never of plead guilty in court! Even the judge repeatedly asked me if I was sure I wanted to do that and I said yes because I thought there was no way around it. Stupid mistake that I have to pay for forever now. We should at least be able to expunge a DUI once in a lifetime. I always hear that it is illegal to get a DUI, and it was illegal for me to do, but I never really considered the lifelong problems it will cause me. It literally ruins your life!

What is the difference between a felony and a DUI in this case? They both dismiss you for any possibility of a job, but yet a DUI is a 1st class misdemeanor? With due respect, why would I think going to school would help me in this case? What would happen if I go to school, get out and have to pay tens of thousands of dollars with rising interest only to get rejected time and time again from employers? That would literally mess my life up more and I wouldn't be able to pay for it considering I would only be able to work low paying jobs while supporting myself, and with accruing interests I'd never be able to pay off loans. All this because of one DUI.

They say the penalties for a first time DUI in Ohio is 1,000 fine, 6 months suspended license and possible 60-180 days in jail. It's not only that though. It's living a life from ever being granted the privilege of living the American dream. 

How can I not be saddened by this? There is nothing I can do. I don't think it's negative to be realistic and say it has ruined my future.


----------

